# Where in the World is Waldo-- Err I mean Ray C?



## countryguy (Aug 14, 2014)

Anyone heard from Ray C?   I know he has been into some really neat things and w/ the PM work he's probably up to his drawbar in tech/engineer goo!    
Hey Ray! a shout out to say HELLO!          I'll pm later. Just having some fun w. a Sr. member, 
CG


----------



## Ray C (Aug 15, 2014)

countryguy said:


> Anyone heard from Ray C?   I know he has been into some really neat things and w/ the PM work he's probably up to his drawbar in tech/engineer goo!
> Hey Ray! a shout out to say HELLO!          I'll pm later. Just having some fun w. a Sr. member,
> CG



Hey there CG...   Waldo has been a little busy juggling yacht work, shop work, PM sales/support (that's been slow despite us having some machines in stock and a lot more coming) and working on a product idea.  The shop work isn't that interesting and think it would bore you guys to tears.  Really simple repair stuff and some welding.  I did however make a nifty fixture that serves a useful purpose and after doing a design patent search, didn't find prior art.  Been busy working on that product too.  -Now keep in-mind, I personally think design patents are somewhat useless but, this potential product could pull-in some revenue for a little while at least...

How are you doing with the CNC machine?

BTW, I use mine once/twice a week even for the repair-side of the shop work.


Ray


----------



## countryguy (Aug 15, 2014)

Glad to hear all is going smooth!   I'm into engraving w/ the CNC setup now.  I purchased the air 1/4 tool from HF that Jim D. noted he uses.  Setting up the mount today for it.  I want to have about 1" of Z travel w/ some tension adjust.   So I'm going to the shop in about 3mins.   Coffee in hand.  Vaca day on the books, No IT emergency's -  Onward and upwards!    Thanks for popping the note back.   TGIF, and have a great weekend all! 
Jeff/ aka CG. 






Ray C said:


> Hey there CG...   Waldo has been a little busy juggling yacht work, shop work, PM sales/support (that's been slow despite us having some machines in stock and a lot more coming) and working on a product idea.  The shop work isn't that interesting and think it would bore you guys to tears.  Really simple repair stuff and some welding.  I did however make a nifty fixture that serves a useful purpose and after doing a design patent search, didn't find prior art.  Been busy working on that product too.  -Now keep in-mind, I personally think design patents are somewhat useless but, this potential product could pull-in some revenue for a little while at least...
> 
> How are you doing with the CNC machine?
> 
> ...


----------

